

7 easy ways to expose your website to hackers - djunbar
http://blog.cloudbric.com/2015/08/7-easy-ways-to-expose-your-website-to.html

======
trivedirock91
Nice Post! this are some basic security masseurs that ever website owner
should take that helps a lot...

